# Can you extend stay beyond 30 days?



## SlooshiM8 (11 mo ago)

Hey, im a 20 year old dude from europe (visa-free country), who wants to go to ph, ive been trying to figure out wether u can stay in ph longer than 30 days right now for tourist purposes, do they still give out visa-waivers/extensions for those who come now? sry if dumb question


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

SlooshiM8 said:


> Hey, im a 20 year old dude from europe (visa-free country), who wants to go to ph, ive been trying to figure out wether u can stay in ph longer than 30 days right now for tourist purposes, do they still give out visa-waivers/extensions for those who come now? sry if dumb question


 Not dumb, but in some topics allready 

(I BELIEVE its unclear still, I have seen both Yes and No answers to that question recently. Around a week ago even Filipino officials waited at clearification concerning that.)


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey slooshi

when i use to go there before the pandemic i would get a 59 day extension. A tourist could stay with extensions for 3 years then had to leave the country and return and start all over again. I don't know what their rules are now after opening up the border again for tourist.

art


----------



## SlooshiM8 (11 mo ago)

Lunkan said:


> Not dumb, but in some topics allready
> 
> (I BELIEVE its unclear still, I have seen both Yes and No answers to that question recently. Around a week ago even Filipino officials waited at clearification concerning that.)


i see, then i guess ill wait for a while till things are bit more clear. Thanks for the answer


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

SlooshiM8 said:


> i see, then i guess ill wait for a while till things are bit more clear. Thanks for the answer


No, you won't be able to extend unless you obtain an Entry Exemption Document (EED) from the Philippine Consulate in your country SlooshiM8.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> No, you won't be able to extend unless you obtain an Entry Exemption Document (EED) from the Philippine Consulate in your country SlooshiM8.


It's still all very confusing. I was looking at the Japanese Philippines embassy website and they implied that if you seek a 59 day visa you need an eed but if you came in on the 30 waiver you could extend as normal.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

SlooshiM8 said:


> Hey, im a 20 year old dude from europe (visa-free country), who wants to go to ph, ive been trying to figure out wether u can stay in ph longer than 30 days right now for tourist purposes, do they still give out visa-waivers/extensions for those who come now? sry if dumb question


Its not a dumb question at all. Im in the same boat - confusion. My strong advice for you (if its not a problem for you) is to wait a couple of months for the dust to settle.

Things are changing by the DAY. The situation is very very fluid. So I feel its best for the initial wave of international tourists to land, wait a month and then start observing feedback on the BOI Facebook page (which you should bookmark, link below). This is when we will hear from the "troops on the ground" as to extensions. And by that time BOI will have (I hope!) clarified.

The Ph is not alone in this. I am planning a long escape around Asia with my Ph gf. An example for India: just last week they needed international tourists to have a 72hr PCR and book an arrrival PCR test. Guess what. Today I wake up to news that both those things have been scrapped. No need. All they want is evidence of being fully vaccinated. I have now lost money because I had already booked my PCR test and they dont give refunds.

Another example. Im going to transit through Dubai on my way to the Philippines. Less than 10 days ago even TRANSIT passengers needed to get a 48hr PCR just for Dubai airport. About 5 days ago I discover that requirement has been removed!

So you can see that as the world opens things will change rapidly. Its a tough call I know, specially if you have a special someone you wanna meet after so long or for the first time. But even now I will say its better to wait for things to calm down.

Bureau of Immigration, Republic of the Philippines


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

I read a post from another site where a guy got a reply from BI as follows. - *In the absence of advisory or announcement regarding an extension, all extensions will be subject for the approval of the Commissioner.*

BI issued an advisory on Feb 7, 2022 that clarifies some items but no mention of allowing extensions beyond 30 days.
SOURCE: https://immigration.gov.ph/images/Advisory/2022/02_Feb/2022Feb07_adv.pdf

To date, I have not seen anything in writing that extensions beyond 30 days will be allowed.

This article states 30 days "only". - foreign nationals of countries entitled to a stay *not exceeding 30 days *as per Executive Order 408,
Article: PH allows entry of fully vaxxed foreigners for biz, tourism


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

FYI,

No mention regarding the requirement to have medical insurance during extensions beyond 30 days which could be expensive to retain during an extended stay.

February 14, 2022
*Those who wish to extend their stay beyond the allowable 30-day period* are required to submit visa entry and visa exemption documents that are accessible in any Philippine Embassy or consulate, the DFA advised.
SOURCE: IATF’s Valentine’s gift


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The IATF advisory does state for the length of you stay.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

After March 10 we will all have a clear picture of what the situation is regarding extensions as by then the first foreign tourists will have applied for them. I'll be watching social media closely for their feedback. No doubt we will see people post on here also. 

Of course the kicker is that anything can change at any time.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

When I came there before the pandemic immigration would stamp my passport for 21 days. Then I would go to the immigration office before that time was up and get a 59 day extension. I don't know what they are doing now. I am confused also.

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The BI are also unsure. They are sort of carrying on as normal until they receive clarification. Basically it's down to the local commitioner to decide if to give an extension or not


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Just had a look @ the UK govt travel page. No change in what they said about extensions - yet. Still early days I know, lets see how things develop.










🇬🇧
Foreign travel advice - Philippines


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm trying to keep a friend informed who wants to come to the PI under the Feb 10, 2022 entry requirements.

As of Feb 16, 2022, there are many vloggers and websites sites reporting yes and no to extensions beyond 30 days for those arriving after Feb10.





.

The current situation is "no decision has been made for those arriving after Feb 10, 2022 and guidance will be forthcoming"


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

You can extend a 59 day stay. I am not sure with the pandemic how many extensions you can get. It use to be 3 years.

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> You can extend a 59 day stay. I am not sure with the pandemic how many extensions you can get. It use to be 3 years.
> 
> art


Art with the EED and I guess health care proof? You should be able to extend as before.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Does anybody know what it cost to caring health insurance now? that is a new requirement since the pandemic

art.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> Does anybody know what it cost to caring health insurance now? that is a new requirement since the pandemic
> 
> art.


From what I've read you might want to talk with the airlines or ? find travel medical insurance plan example: Travel Medical Insurance Plan


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Mark,

I think it is not worth traveling to the Philippines anymore with all the requirements. Now we have to have an insurance policy to come there. When is this country going to ease things? all these other countries require several things to be able to go there. the USA tries to do that and we have a freaking riot. Look at the truckers here boycotting and protesting over vaccination mandates.

Art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> hey Mark,
> 
> I think it is not worth traveling to the Philippines anymore with all the requirements. Now we have to have an insurance policy to come there. When is this country going to ease things? all these other countries require several things to be able to go there. the USA tries to do that and we have a freaking riot. Look at the truckers here boycotting and protesting over vaccination mandates.
> 
> Art


I don't see Covid going away anytime soon, heck if the Mormons can start bringing in their US Missionaries (yesterday) I think you can find a way.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Maybe I will join the US Missionaries. hahahahahaha


----------



## viper1431 (11 mo ago)

Just something i noticed, in the press release from feb 8 containing a clarification on the rules when opening on feb 10 it says "Under the said EO, nationals from 157 countries may be admitted into the country without a visa for an initial stay of 30 days. " Initial stay implies it can be extended surely ? Otherwise it would only say "for 30 days" and initial wouldn't make sense.


https://immigration.gov.ph/images/News/2022_Yr/02_Feb/2022Feb08_Press.pdf


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

A quote from a reliable member of another forum, from Feb. 22:

_I'm currently in the main immigration in Intramuros and asked for the official line on visa extensions following the country opening up. 

If you arrived on a free 30 day visa from the 10th of February onwards you can extend as normal up to 36 months. If a satellite office says otherwise they are wrong. _

The best way to verify this is to message immigration on their Facebook page PBI Official Facebook Page They are responsive. Someone may have asked there already if you want to browse the posts.


----------



## viper1431 (11 mo ago)

Good news


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

@DonAndAbby thats good news. I am also seeing the first posts trickling through on Facebook where people have extended without problems. Some tourists went directly to local BOI officers while others used agents. The latter will be a nope for me, I'd like to go myself (which I did in 2019, it was quick, took 1 hour).


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

KatanaDV20 said:


> @DonAndAbby thats good news. I am also seeing the first posts trickling through on Facebook where people have extended without problems. Some tourists went directly to local BOI officers while others used agents. The latter will be a nope for me, I'd like to go myself (which I did in 2019, it was quick, took 1 hour).


A good plan and good news also. For sure if you are near the Main Office of the PBI or any of the Satellite Offices I'd use them.


----------



## viper1431 (11 mo ago)

I shall go back to looking for flights now it seems we can extend. Only annoying thing is the return or onwards ticket they say must be less than 30 days from arrival, so have to buy that then pay more to change the ticket later.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey viper

When I went there I would buy a ticket to Singapore. It was like $85. cheap enough to throw away. I would always get my extension before the time was up. 

art


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

viper1431 said:


> I shall go back to looking for flights now it seems we can extend. Only annoying thing is the return or onwards ticket they say must be less than 30 days from arrival, so have to buy that then pay more to change the ticket later.


Get a return ticket you will actually use when you DO want to leave. I got a return to Singapore on Cebu Pacific, extended my stay a week before visa-free expiry and then cancelled the ticket. CebPac then put the money into their "Travel Fund". When the time came for me to leave I just picked a date and used the travel fund to get the ticket and flew out. 

Alternatively you can get a cheap Air Asia ticket to a number of destinations and then toss it after you get the extension. 

I am not sold on those specialized throwaway tickets for $15 or so that last 48hrs. I still dont get how they work. I mean how are airlines tolerating them if they block of seats for that time period? However I have heard that they DO work, Im still not sold on them though and worry about the check in staff saying "Youre not showing on the system".


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

The way fuel prices are rising, won't be long before you won't be able to afford a ticket, plus the cost of a "throwaway" ticket will also increase.

Fred


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

KatanaDV20 said:


> Get a return ticket you will actually use when you DO want to leave. I got a return to Singapore on Cebu Pacific, extended my stay a week before visa-free expiry and then cancelled the ticket. CebPac then put the money into their "Travel Fund". When the time came for me to leave I just picked a date and used the travel fund to get the ticket and flew out.
> 
> Alternatively you can get a cheap Air Asia ticket to a number of destinations and then toss it after you get the extension.
> 
> I am not sold on those specialized throwaway tickets for $15 or so that last 48hrs. I still dont get how they work. I mean how are airlines tolerating them if they block of seats for that time period? However I have heard that they DO work, Im still not sold on them though and worry about the check in staff saying "Youre not showing on the system".


A youtube channel is saying immigration have recently had the ability to search out these rent a tickets and calling them out. I guess you end up buying a legitimate ticket there and then or be turned away.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Gary D said:


> A youtube channel is saying immigration have recently had the ability to search out these rent a tickets and calling them out. I guess you end up buying a legitimate ticket there and then or be turned away.


Thats interesting and also confirms my fears. I have a good travel agent buddy and Im gonna message her about these "rent-a-tickets" and see what she knows about them and more interestingly - how they show up on booking systems. The fact that the YT channel mentions that they are flagging them hints that they must stand out in some way.


----------



## viper1431 (11 mo ago)

I used to just get an air asia ticket to Borneo.. it cost stuff all. There was a few times i also used an old return ticket and photoshopped the date on it, always worked


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

KatanaDV20 said:


> Thats interesting and also confirms my fears. I have a good travel agent buddy and Im gonna message her about these "rent-a-tickets" and see what she knows about them and more interestingly - how they show up on booking systems. The fact that the YT channel mentions that they are flagging them hints that they must stand out in some way.


It may be that as only the reservation has been make no eticket is issued until payment has been made. So an itinerary on it's own would not be enough.


----------

